# Bay Boat info, Conroe/Livingston/GC fishing



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be heading to the Summer Boat Show in a couple of weeks, and would like to get some info from the good folks on here. I'm looking at the 20-22' boats, and wondering what the opinions of some of you fellas who have been around glass boats longer than I have. I grew up fishing Livingston and the Trinity below the dam, but we always had aluminum boats until getting a pontoon when I was in my late teens. They worked well for what we did, which was strictly freshwater, and main lake smooth days and heading down below the dam if the wind kicked up. This will be the first bay boat that I'll own, although I've ridden in a few, and fished from a plethora of bass boats. I want something that the family can enjoy tubing behind and cruising in, but also a true fishing boat. While not ideal for everything that I want to do (lets be honest, there is no ideal do everything boat) a bay boat seems to be the best option, and will allow me to enjoy the bay systems when my wife books a vacation on the beach, which happens a few times a year

I'm currently planning to check out Skeeter, Blue Wave, Nautic Star, Key West, and Tidewater. Anyone familiar with these, ridden on them, owned them? Any and all experience is welcome...I'm wanting to have all the info that I can get, before I go crawl over, under, in, and around them. Any boats that I'm overlooking that you would recommend I check out? 

Yamaha, Suzuki, Evinrude, or Merc? I've heard that the Suzi network is lacking, but also see quite a few boats with them on the back, so someone around the Texas gulf coast has to be qualified to handle any issues. Anyone care to chime into the Ford/Chevy/Dodge style debate with each other?  I know that everyone will have an opinion, just looking for actual experience with each brand 

I will be on Conroe roughly 50% of the time, Livingston 25-30% of the time, and split the rest between Sam Rayburn and the upper gulf coast bay systems. Usage will be crappie, catfish, whites, and occasionally chasing black bass. I know it isn't great for LMB fishing, but I'll have to scratch that itch periodically and just deal with the limitations that come with bass fishing from a bay boat 

Biggest questions I have are the HP ratings, ride quality (wet/dryness/rough water ability) of each boat, and overall draft. 

I know that maxing out the HP is always better. But I'd like some real world experience from those who have them and use them for both salt and fresh...say that the max HP is 250, would going with a 200 really be that detrimental?

I haven't ridden in any of the boats that I have mentioned here, so I know zero about the ride. I've read that the Nautic Stars with the more narrow beams are wet rides in rough water, but I'm not sure what some folks consider rough water. If they're talking about nearshore rig trips where the winds kick up and you're heading back in with some rough seas, I would think that is a different world than Conroe and Livingston. Although I've seen Livingston get hairy before and its made me pucker up a few times when out with friends :rotfl: So I figure you guys who have dealt with any of the aforementioned boats would have some good insight on the ride quality

I know for the bay systems, that I'll be limited as to how shallow I will be able to go, but thats okay...I'm more concerned with having a quality boat for the rough, windy days on Conroe and Livingston than I am with getting into super shallow saltwater. But I also want to be able to get up in the shallows chasing crappie, and be able to launch and run out from the Stubblefield area on the far north end of Lake Conroe, since we will be building up there in a year or so. Therefore I don't want to get into a deeper hull center console. 

I want to get in front of every boat to see for myself the build quality, the overall layout, future add on possibilities, etc...looking at photos and videos online can only show so much. It's easy to show only the things that they think their boat is superior at and not get a good feel for the overall boat. So I want to go and look at all possibilities while each is fresh in my mind and compare them "side by side" as it were. I also want to know who you would recommend purchasing from and who to avoid. I have done searches, so I'm pretty sure of who I DON'T want to deal with in my area if I choose to go with Nautic Star...but perhaps things have changed with their dealership, so I'm open to that info as well. If you'd rather not blast a dealership, feel free to PM me with any info that you think is relevant 

Sorry for the long post...and I'm sure some will say this belongs elsewhere, but I think this section is where the most relevant info will come from for me. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance :cheers:


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi, I'll give you a thought. I run a Carolina Skiff 22' 10". I fish all you mentioned, Livingston, Conroe, Gulf Bays. I take the wife and grand kids out tubing on area lakes a lot in the summer. I've had several boats in my life this one fits me best, by a long shot. Its wide, very stable, handles 2 ft. chop like a breeze. It rides dry unless there is a cross wind and then all will get you sprayed some. There is just so much fishing room, the front deck is huge. I have a Suzuki 175 HP on it, thats max size for this boat and I would not go less. It runs near 40 mph depending on load, I'm usually loaded heavy, heck if I'm in the boat myself I'm loaded heavy. They are priced in the range of the boats you mentioned. I have ridden in some of the boats you mentioned and fished out of some too. None were bad, but this boat fits MY NEEDS best. I would mention the Suzuki is fairly easy on gas. I had always run Mercury motors before and that got expensive at the pump.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

There are many great 'all around' bay and fresh water boats as you have noted. I have been in Whalers, Nautic Star, Ranger, Red Fin, Wellcraft, etc., and all are good. I wound up buying a Triton bay boat for the deck room, rod storage, live wells, etc.. I have also had Evinrude and Mercs, and have the 150 Optimax now. I was looking for a boat to bass fish out of, Crappie, Catfish, reds and specks and it fits the bill. Not a lot of 'sit down' room but huge fishing room. Go with what fits your needs and pocketbook. I really like the new G2 Evinrudes and now the new Merc V8, but God, the price is STEEP!!! Lots of great relatively new ones on the used market also.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

You cannot go wrong with a Sea Hunt.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

texasGG said:


> Hi, I'll give you a thought. I run a Carolina Skiff 22' 10". I fish all you mentioned, Livingston, Conroe, Gulf Bays. I take the wife and grand kids out tubing on area lakes a lot in the summer. I've had several boats in my life this one fits me best, by a long shot. Its wide, very stable, handles 2 ft. chop like a breeze. It rides dry unless there is a cross wind and then all will get you sprayed some. There is just so much fishing room, the front deck is huge. I have a Suzuki 175 HP on it, thats max size for this boat and I would not go less. It runs near 40 mph depending on load, I'm usually loaded heavy, heck if I'm in the boat myself I'm loaded heavy. They are priced in the range of the boats you mentioned. I have ridden in some of the boats you mentioned and fished out of some too. None were bad, but this boat fits MY NEEDS best. I would mention the Suzuki is fairly easy on gas. I had always run Mercury motors before and that got expensive at the pump.


I ruled out the Carolina Skiffs for the "wife appeal" reasons  I did check out the Sea Chaser, but it seems to be a deeper V from the pics I've seen. I'll probably look at one anyways, since I'll be there anyways



jas415 said:


> There are many great 'all around' bay and fresh water boats as you have noted. I have been in Whalers, Nautic Star, Ranger, Red Fin, Wellcraft, etc., and all are good. I wound up buying a Triton bay boat for the deck room, rod storage, live wells, etc.. I have also had Evinrude and Mercs, and have the 150 Optimax now. I was looking for a boat to bass fish out of, Crappie, Catfish, reds and specks and it fits the bill. Not a lot of 'sit down' room but huge fishing room. Go with what fits your needs and pocketbook. I really like the new G2 Evinrudes and now the new Merc V8, but God, the price is STEEP!!! Lots of great relatively new ones on the used market also.


I did check out the Triton, but I'm wanting to stay in the 20-22' region. I'm sure I'll wish I had an extra foot or two at some point  and yeah, the prices on the larger motors can be a bit of a shock :rotfl: hence the reason I'm trying to stay with a 200 HP



markbrumbaugh said:


> You cannot go wrong with a Sea Hunt.


I had forgotten the BX 22 BR...I'll make sure it's on the list.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

TxDispatcher said:


> I'll be heading to the Summer Boat Show in a couple of weeks, and would like to get some info from the good folks on here. I'm looking at the 20-22' boats, and wondering what the opinions of some of you fellas who have been around glass boats longer than I have. I grew up fishing Livingston and the Trinity below the dam, but we always had aluminum boats until getting a pontoon when I was in my late teens. They worked well for what we did, which was strictly freshwater, and main lake smooth days and heading down below the dam if the wind kicked up. This will be the first bay boat that I'll own, although I've ridden in a few, and fished from a plethora of bass boats. I want something that the family can enjoy tubing behind and cruising in, but also a true fishing boat. While not ideal for everything that I want to do (lets be honest, there is no ideal do everything boat) a bay boat seems to be the best option, and will allow me to enjoy the bay systems when my wife books a vacation on the beach, which happens a few times a year
> 
> I'm currently planning to check out Skeeter, Blue Wave, Nautic Star, Key West, and Tidewater. Anyone familiar with these, ridden on them, owned them? Any and all experience is welcome...I'm wanting to have all the info that I can get, before I go crawl over, under, in, and around them. Any boats that I'm overlooking that you would recommend I check out?
> 
> ...


Just want to chime in on what you said there.. If you get the right bay boat, you'd enjoy bass fishing from it more than an actual bass boat.

Currently have a Majek 22 Extreme with a 225 Optimax on the rear. Before that we had a Stratos 201 bass boat with a 225 Evinrude on the rear. The Majek is used for both bay and bass fishing. Simply put, I'll take the bay boat 24 hours a day over the bass boat, even when it comes to bass fishing.

There's a lot more room to move around, takes the chop much better, more stable platform, etc... And really, our particular boat isn't much slower than what the Stratos was.. Right now WOT I'm pushing 65mph, the Stratos ran about 72mph. Not much difference really....

Best part about it.... I like fishing the saltwater for the trout/reds, but I'm sorry, there's no type of fishing that will beat bass fishing for me. It's what I was raised on doing, and I'd bass fish 7 days a week over saltwater if I'm honest. But living 15 mins from Galveston, it only made sense to get a rig that can do both.. For example, buddy and I were out at Chocolate Bay yesterday catching trout and reds.. This weekend I'm planning to either haul her off to Fayette County or Sam Rayburn and it'll work just as well. Bay boats are very, very versatile if you get the right one. I've fished a handful of tournaments on the Majek at Rayburn and do just as good as the dude with the Ranger bass boat. If we lived further up north maybe around Dallas or East Texas, probably would have gotten another bass boat. But again, being 15 mins from the saltwater, bay boat was the most logical choice.

Anyway, I'd also like to mention that you may consider going used.. New boats are like cars/trucks. As soon as they leave the lot, they are worthless. Get you a well taken care of bay boat with low hours for a good price and you'll be happy.

Out of the boats you listed, I'd go Blue Wave. Get it rigged out with max HP, trolling motor on the front, power pole, and a GPS/fish finder and you'll have a boat for anywhere you want to go. Nautic Stars are good too. However, I'd highly recommend you to check out the Majek Extreme boats for what you're wanting to do. Very very versatile boats!

Motors don't really matter. These days they are all good. They worked the bugs out of the new G2 Evinrudes, Yamaha/Suzuki/Honda are proven reliability, Merc's are screaming machines. Just be aware, if you go 2 stroke (ETEC or Optimax), you'll be buying oil for it. Our Optimax does **** good on oil, but when it does need it it's $40/gal. I think the ETEC XD100 stuff is like $50/gal. With the four strokes, you'll basically maintain it like a car, but you won't have that power a 2 stroke has. Which ever one you go with, MAX HP!!! The dealer will sell you a 22ft Blue Wave with a 150 to keep the price low.. If you can do it, tell them to slap max HP on the rear. You'll never hear anyone say they want less power, but you do see people upgrading to more power.. 150 on a big *** 22ft boat ain't much to talk about from what I've seen. No, you may not care about speed, but when you want it, why not already have it?

Speaking of speed, here is a vid taken right before we sold the Stratos. Lined the two up for a little fun...... I was pretty shocked to say the least





Good luck


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

dk2429 said:


> Just want to chime in on what you said there.. If you get the right bay boat, you'd enjoy bass fishing from it more than an actual bass boat.
> 
> Currently have a Majek 22 Extreme with a 225 Optimax on the rear. Before that we had a Stratos 201 bass boat with a 225 Evinrude on the rear. The Majek is used for both bay and bass fishing. Simply put, I'll take the bay boat 24 hours a day over the bass boat, even when it comes to bass fishing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm definitely looking at 200 HP minimum, the last thing I want is to have an underpowered boat. I don't plan on selling any time soon, so I don't want to have a "oh ****, I underpowered" moment 

I honestly don't know anything about the Majek line...how is the storage on them? And are they comparably priced to the 22' Blue Waves/NS class of boats? Maybe it's just me, but I've always figured they were quite a bit higher price wise...no real reason for that, just something I've always figured


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> You cannot go wrong with a Sea Hunt.


X2 I really like my 21' Triton 202, by Seahunt!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*Here you go!*

This was my last boat, a 22ft Nautic Star with a 200 HO Etec. The wife will be happy, and it makes a great lake fishing boat. Ran lower 50's loaded. The Pure Bay from Blue Wave is very comparable. Both have the bling that wife will love. I sold because it didn't like shallow water, lol. Visit Reynolds Marine, let them get you one with a 200 HO G2 on the back of it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

The Majek Extreme is a fine fishing boat, but lacks storage and the bling of the ones I mentioned. Doubt your wife will be crazy about an Extreme.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have won countless bass tournaments from my bay boats. The guys in the Gambler really hate getting beat by a tuna boat.

And I have a Ranger bass boat.....i prefer the Haynie bay boat.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

markbrumbaugh said:


> You cannot go wrong with a Sea Hunt.


You got that right. Wish i saw more of them on LL.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

TxDispatcher said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely looking at 200 HP minimum, the last thing I want is to have an underpowered boat. I don't plan on selling any time soon, so I don't want to have a "oh ****, I underpowered" moment
> 
> I honestly don't know anything about the Majek line...how is the storage on them? And are they comparably priced to the 22' Blue Waves/NS class of boats? Maybe it's just me, but I've always figured they were quite a bit higher price wise...no real reason for that, just something I've always figured


The storage isn't going to be like the blue Wave and nautic stars. Anchor box up very front, main storage box on the bow (I keep all my tackle in, and there's plenty of room.. even all my bass gear), 2 storage boxes in the rear (keep my life jackets and waders in one of them, other one has the oil tank and power pole pump.) Cooler under the bucket seats. Batteries under the console, also keep my net under there. There's also a nice little compartment for 2 Plano boxes on the console. I keep my main hooks/plastics there.

There's also a bait well in front of the console but I usually don't use bait so I put my rain gear and extra clothes in it and whatever really.

As far as pricing, we got ours used (2008 with 172hrs) for $25k. I don't remember off the top of my head, but I have the papers For it brand new. If I remember correctly it was $60k loaded out ready to go (power pole, jack plate, seastar steering, trolling motor, GPS.) That was in 2008. Again, buy used. There's one on here right now in the classifieds for $23k loaded out


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

SSST said:


> The Majek Extreme is a fine fishing boat, but lacks storage and the bling of the ones I mentioned. Doubt your wife will be crazy about an Extreme.


I'm pretty sure she wouldn't...but as long as the boat is Sea Foam Green, she said she'll be happy  so I should have bought yours :rotfl:


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

dk2429 said:


> The storage isn't going to be like the blue Wave and nautic stars. Anchor box up very front, main storage box on the bow (I keep all my tackle in, and there's plenty of room.. even all my bass gear), 2 storage boxes in the rear (keep my life jackets and waders in one of them, other one has the oil tank and power pole pump.) Cooler under the bucket seats. Batteries under the console, also keep my net under there. There's also a nice little compartment for 2 Plano boxes on the console. I keep my main hooks/plastics there.
> 
> There's also a bait well in front of the console but I usually don't use bait so I put my rain gear and extra clothes in it and whatever really.
> 
> As far as pricing, we got ours used (2008 with 172hrs) for $25k. I don't remember off the top of my head, but I have the papers For it brand new. If I remember correctly it was $60k loaded out ready to go (power pole, jack plate, seastar steering, trolling motor, GPS.) That was in 2008. *Again, buy used. There's one on here right now in the classifieds for $23k loaded out*


I'm looking at used as well, I know I can get more bang for the buck...I'm just real leery about a used outboard...and it would suck to have it blow 2-3 months in and not have a warranty. Both financially and inconvenience wise. I know it is possible with all things, just would love warranty for peace of mind. It's totally different to know the history of a motor and to be going in blind. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

With used motors consider that about 50 hours per year of age is a good thing. Steer clear of the 2008 motor with 100 hours for example....that is not good at all and will certainly have issues. Would much much rather have a 2008 motor with 1000 hours. Wouldnt scare me a bit. 1000 hours is like 40,000 miles on a car. Would you be worry about a used car with 40,000 miles? Nope....


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

TxDispatcher said:


> I'm pretty sure she wouldn't...but as long as the boat is Sea Foam Green, she said she'll be happy  so I should have bought yours :rotfl:


Yeah, my 2 seafoam Yetis look out of place on the Gulf Coast I run now. I was lucky on that rig, the guy before me repowered and I had lots of warranty left. Sold it to a good friend, motor has never had one issue. Good luck in your search!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

sgrem said:


> With used motors consider that about 50 hours per year of age is a good thing. Steer clear of the 2008 motor with 100 hours for example....that is not good at all and will certainly have issues. Would much much rather have a 2008 motor with 1000 hours. Wouldnt scare me a bit. 1000 hours is like 40,000 miles on a car. Would you be worry about a used car with 40,000 miles? Nope....


Yeah sgrem is right in a lot of ways there. Got ours with 172, have almost 400 on it and only thing replaced was a trim motor and ignition coil (the coil was a recall for the 2007-2008 Optimax's anyway.... previous owner didn't get the updated ones.) Don't be scared of hours really if it's well taken care of. If you find a used one that you're dying to have, tell the owner you want to have it checked out by a mechanic. If it turns out it's been beaten on, owner pays the shop fee.. If she's good to go, you pay the shop fee. Exactly what we did.. Had it checked out, not a single problem, mechanic said it's one of the cleanest he's seen for an '08 (but again, only 172hrs...) Paid shop fee, went on our way. I would be sure that YOU choose the mechanic.... There's people out there that will slide that mechanic they recommended to you (their buddy) a few bucks to say that the motor is perfect.

It's also good if the owner has all the maintenance records/repairs. Shows that he really did take care of it.. Previous owner provided us with all maintenance orders, repair from the shop (had new starter put on it), all the way down to the receipts for the batteries and what not. Every single thing he did to the boat/installed, we have the receipts/shop orders for. If you can find the same deal, don't be scared. Do it


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

sgrem said:


> With used motors consider that about 50 hours per year of age is a good thing. Steer clear of the 2008 motor with 100 hours for example....that is not good at all and will certainly have issues. Would much much rather have a 2008 motor with 1000 hours. Wouldnt scare me a bit. 1000 hours is like 40,000 miles on a car. Would you be worry about a used car with 40,000 miles? Nope....


I've heard that before (low hours on too old of a boat) and it changed my way of looking at it. As far as the 1000 hours equaling 40-50k miles, I hadn't heard that. Good info :cheers:



SSST said:


> Yeah, my 2 seafoam Yetis look out of place on the Gulf Coast I run now. I was lucky on that rig, the guy before me repowered and I had lots of warranty left. Sold it to a good friend, motor has never had one issue. Good luck in your search!


Thanks :cheers: and I'm sure I'll be searching for a sea foam green hard cooler after I buy a boat  she's been asking for one of those for a while now anyways. She's a beach fanatic, so I'm trying to kill multiple birds with one stone here


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been running a 22 foot Frontier with a 175 Suzuki for about 18 months and love it. Great boat , dry ride.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

whsalum said:


> I have been running a 22 foot Frontier with a 175 Suzuki for about 18 months and love it. Great boat , dry ride.


I'll add them to the list...thanks :cheers:


----------



## mrsparky1 (Oct 18, 2016)

I run a 22ft pathfinder. Excellent for family play and fishing. I fish mine hard, and have had 0 issues. They do cost a tad more, but hold thier value better than most. I also have a 200 SHO which i love, but suzukis are tanks. Suncoast marine does a fine job on them. You will notice lots of saltwater guides run suzuki.
All of the boats listed are fine rides tho. It all boils down to your budget









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsparky1 (Oct 18, 2016)

They also ride very well, dry, and drift straight due to thier wide stance

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We have a 21 Nauticstar ShallowBay with a 150 Yamaha. Very happy with it. With 3 fold down seats across the back there is plenty of seating or a fishing deck. Get the leaning post with a back rest and there's room for 1 more, plus another in front of the console. 
X2 on Reynolds Marine in Baytown. Small family run shop with minimum BS.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

mrsparky1 said:


> I run a 22ft pathfinder. Excellent for family play and fishing. I fish mine hard, and have had 0 issues. They do cost a tad more, but hold thier value better than most. I also have a 200 SHO which i love, but suzukis are tanks. Suncoast marine does a fine job on them. You will notice lots of saltwater guides run suzuki.
> All of the boats listed are fine rides tho. It all boils down to your budget
> 
> 
> ...


I've looked at them...beautiful boats, for sure! Just not sure I want to start at that price point, and then start adding accessories  my wife may not be all that happy with me in very short order :rotfl:



redexpress said:


> We have a 21 Nauticstar ShallowBay with a 150 Yamaha. Very happy with it. With 3 fold down seats across the back there is plenty of seating or a fishing deck. Get the leaning post with a back rest and there's room for 1 more, plus another in front of the console.
> X2 on Reynolds Marine in Baytown. Small family run shop with minimum BS.


I've been told to make sure to check out Reynolds Marine if I go the NS route. Seems that they're at the top of the list for service after the sale

Have you taken the ShallowBay out in any deep water, or on any lakes? I've heard, and this may be just conjecture, that the tunnel makes for a bad ride on deep water that gets rough. Again, that could be just hearsay...I've only been on aluminum tunnels, in rivers and shallow water, so I have zero to compare to


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ive been offshore 30 miles in my tunnel hull Haynie Bigfoot. Great ride for that size boat.

The tunnel does make it about 25% slower compared to the non tunnel of same hull.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Ive been offshore 30 miles in my tunnel hull Haynie Bigfoot. Great ride for that size boat.
> 
> The tunnel does make it about 25% slower compared to the non tunnel of same hull.


Ah...that may have been what they were meaning. Thanks for the info, sgrem :cheers: I've checked out a couple of Haynies and Majeks...just don't think my wife would go for those. But we shall see


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

TxDispatcher said:


> I've looked at them...beautiful boats, for sure! Just not sure I want to start at that price point, and then start adding accessories  my wife may not be all that happy with me in very short order :rotfl:
> 
> I've been told to make sure to check out Reynolds Marine if I go the NS route. Seems that they're at the top of the list for service after the sale
> 
> Have you taken the ShallowBay out in any deep water, or on any lakes? I've heard, and this may be just conjecture, that the tunnel makes for a bad ride on deep water that gets rough. Again, that could be just hearsay...I've only been on aluminum tunnels, in rivers and shallow water, so I have zero to compare to


I got mine from Reynolds marine. Bob was fair and was not one of them talking out of both sides of his mouth. I also got the evinrude 150 on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

mycolcason said:


> I got mine from Reynolds marine. Bob was fair and was not one of them talking out of both sides of his mouth. I also got the evinrude 150 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful boat, sir! :cheers: what model is that? How do you like the Rude? I think I want to stay at a 200 HP at the least, and will be going with a Sea Foam Green for the color, but that is one sharp rig


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

TxDispatcher said:


> I've looked at them...beautiful boats, for sure! Just not sure I want to start at that price point, and then start adding accessories  my wife may not be all that happy with me in very short order :rotfl:
> 
> I've been told to make sure to check out Reynolds Marine if I go the NS route. Seems that they're at the top of the list for service after the sale
> 
> Have you taken the ShallowBay out in any deep water, or on any lakes? I've heard, and this may be just conjecture, that the tunnel makes for a bad ride on deep water that gets rough. Again, that could be just hearsay...I've only been on aluminum tunnels, in rivers and shallow water, so I have zero to compare to


Ours has been all over Lake Livingston, especially the south end at 80ft deep. I can't tell anything different. We run it in Trinity Bay, Livingston, and East Bay. The NS tunnel is small and doesn't "blow out" as bad as a big tunnel. With the tunnel and the jack plate it will get fairly shallow. With the jack plate up a lot and the motor trimmed I get in the low to mid 40mph. But I'm loaded heavy and always full of fuel. That's as fast as I want to go with all the obstructions in the bays and lakes.
Figure $1,000 for every mph. You want to go 60mph? $60,000. 
We've been very happy with the 150 Yamaha 4 stroke. Barely burns any gas.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

TxDispatcher said:


> Beautiful boat, sir! :cheers: what model is that? How do you like the Rude? I think I want to stay at a 200 HP at the least, and will be going with a Sea Foam Green for the color, but that is one sharp rig


Thank you TxDispatcher 
The warranty was what made me switch from Yamaha. I really enjoy the boat and no issues with the ruid. And it runs that boat around 45 mph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*all around boat*

Not sure they make them anymore but this is my 2007 Triton LTS 191, 150 optimax, jack plate, detachable poling platform, 5 gal baitwell, 30+ live well under back seat, top, covers, power wash down, Xi5, and with just me in it and loaded lite is about 51-52 on the gps.

Very stable, gets shallow, pretty dry ride, rod storage in gunwales, can walk around the gunwales from front to back and stable, just not a lot of sit-down room. Pedestals in front and back. Fits in the garage if the garage is 23' deep! I think the motor has about 60 hours total on it. Anyway, I like it and it does everything we want it to do.


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lots of good rigs*

I fish same areas and have a Scout 162 SF w/90ETec.Runs about 40MPH with 2 big boys and all equipment. ONLY issue is that I wish it were about 18-19 ft to help with overall ride and deck room. I draw 8" without people and can run in 1 ft. That's important in all those places you want to go. As to 2 vs 4 cycle, I run the 100 but have only had to add less than a quart in a year. Its really similar to gas consumption. The Mercs like to run and always seem to be at the optimum when really running. The ETECs and the G2 do equally well over the rpm scale and will troll all day with no problem. Both are so much quieter and dependable than anything with a carb. Suggest you take a look at the Frontier 18 & 21. This brand gives you lots of boat for the money It used to be Kenner before hybridized by new owner.

Another point about both Conroe and Livingston is that in places they are both stumpy. Welded aluminum can also fit your bill and some can be loaded with as much bling as you can afford.

*Last comment is work with a reputable dealer on a new boat or a solid mechanic on a used one. These places can make your boating life a pleasure or pure misery. *


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a 2014 NauticStar 214 XTS. I have used for bay fishing, lake fishing, and pulling the nieces, nephews, and grandkids on tubes, etc. The one thing I have that I would suggest is the quick release mount for my Minn Kota trolling motor. It makes it easy to remove the trolling motor if I'm not fishing.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

jas415 said:


> Not sure they make them anymore but this is my 2007 Triton LTS 191, 150 optimax, jack plate, detachable poling platform, 5 gal baitwell, 30+ live well under back seat, top, covers, power wash down, Xi5, and with just me in it and loaded lite is about 51-52 on the gps.
> 
> Very stable, gets shallow, pretty dry ride, rod storage in gunwales, can walk around the gunwales from front to back and stable, just not a lot of sit-down room. Pedestals in front and back. Fits in the garage if the garage is 23' deep! I think the motor has about 60 hours total on it. Anyway, I like it and it does everything we want it to do.


Good looking ride! Not sure if the lack of seating would work for the family tho. There will be 5 of us periodically, seating is a premium 



jblrail said:


> Suggest you take a look at the Frontier 18 & 21. This brand gives you lots of boat for the money It used to be Kenner before hybridized by new owner.
> 
> Another point about both Conroe and Livingston is that in places they are both stumpy. Welded aluminum can also fit your bill and some can be loaded with as much bling as you can afford.
> 
> *Last comment is work with a reputable dealer on a new boat or a solid mechanic on a used one. These places can make your boating life a pleasure or pure misery. *


I'll add Frontier to the list :cheers: and I've looked at the aluminum boats, for the reason you specified. But I'm not sure my wife will be as happy with the ride on rough days...I know some say their boats ride excellent, but I personally have yet to ride in an aluminum boat that is smooth on Conroe or Livingston when they get rough. Maybe I haven't ridden in the right one yet  and yes, that is why I've crossed out a few dealers off of the list. I've never heard a good thing about the service after the sale from a few of them. Thanks for the post :cheers:



pknight6 said:


> I have a 2014 NauticStar 214 XTS. I have used for bay fishing, lake fishing, and pulling the nieces, nephews, and grandkids on tubes, etc. The one thing I have that I would suggest is the quick release mount for my Minn Kota trolling motor. It makes it easy to remove the trolling motor if I'm not fishing.


Good point...I hadn't thought about that. It would certainly be nice on the days we cruise to dinner, tubing, etc to not have the trolling motor to deal with :cheers:


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

We have a 2018 Nautic Star 211 coastal with the 115 sho Yamaha and love it. The seating in the front that is removable and the 3 folding seats across the back make it a great family boat, and it turns into a awesome fishing boat as well, just a couple inches under 21â€™ and 102â€ wide make a great ride that is super dry, plenty of storage and big live wells too. 
Good luck shopping ,

McSpoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have one about a third of the price. See my add or post on the freshwater board


----------

